# nismo style wing



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

*can anyone tell me where i can get ahold of this nismo style wing for my 95 240sx...does anyone know a site where i can get one....how much $$$ will i have to drop to get one?*


----------



## procrastination (Aug 22, 2004)

importfan.com has them


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

does anyone know of a place that sells this wing in anything besides carbon fiber?


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

link to the pic
http://www.importfan.com/ProductImages/catalog/240sx_95_98/240sx_95_b_gtp_nsmo_rb_01.jpg

Is that close enough?? $149.00
heres the page..... http://www.importfan.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2515


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

thats the rear bumper..im not looking for the rear bumper..i had no trouble finding the rear bumper..im having trouble finding the rear SPOILER.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

ladiesman8527 said:


> thats the rear bumper..im not looking for the rear bumper..i had no trouble finding the rear bumper..im having trouble finding the rear SPOILER.


The rear bumper on that car is a VIS racing bumper. Not a Nismo. Try searching the VIS racing website. They might make a copy of it. Otherwise, search for a nismo spoiler on Google and hope for the best.


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

you mean nobody in this forum can tell me where i can buy the WING in the picture at the top...


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

ladiesman8527 said:


> thats the rear bumper..im not looking for the rear bumper..i had no trouble finding the rear bumper..im having trouble finding the rear SPOILER.


Sorry about that, My bad


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

KnightDrifter said:


> Sorry about that, My bad


If you want that wing, then search for it. Go to bodykits.com or some stupid site like that and get a Nismo copy POS wing, paint it, then watch it fall apart. Otherwise, go order a Nismo wing, pay extra and get the rear thing.

You know it's a Nismo spoiler, so it's either Nismo, or some copy of it, or nothing at all.


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

i just wanna know where i can get one....would my local nissan dealer have a Nismo catalog?....is there no site that sells the real thing or atleast a high quality replica?


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.raceonusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=295



RACEON Carbon Premium Grade Nsmo 270R Wing > Nissan 240SX 95-98 > 2-Door (110% LOW PRICE GAURANTEE) 

List Price $400.00 

RACEONUSA_COM Price $319.00


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

does no place make it in anything BUT carbon fiber?


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I found one that is not carbon fiber but cost almost twice as much as the carbon fiber one I showed you. It costs $623.54 it is the Rear Spoiler A

http://www.japanparts.com/shop/shop...+and+Exterior&type_third=Aero+Parts/Body+Kits

here is the picture
http://www.japanparts.com/NissanParts/SilviaS14/Picture/240rearspoiler.JPG


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

if thats really a problem, you can always paint it dude, just get a good paint job on it


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

can u really paint carbon fiber?....what will it look like? will i still be able to see the weave?


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

it will look the same as fiberglass painted god damnit


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

what if u paint it...then wanna get a new paint job.....can u strip the old paint off the carbon fiber...will it damage it...i dunno i never bought anything carbon fiber before


----------



## WanganS14 (Sep 26, 2004)

ladiesman8527 said:


> what if u paint it...then wanna get a new paint job.....can u strip the old paint off the carbon fiber...will it damage it...i dunno i never bought anything carbon fiber before


CARBON FIBER IS EXACTLY LIKE FIBERGLASS!~ 

Just a different material Instead of Fiber Glass it is CarBon Fiber. Same Resin, Epoxy and all. So if you can do it to Fiberglass you can do it to CF. Also CF is Lighter and stronger!~

BTW whay are you getting pissed because noone can find that spoiler for you? Its your fault not theirs!


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

Fuck You, how bout that? all i did was ask for help...you didnt have to bother and answer it....sounds like youre the only one here getting mad....i asked a question....fuckin know-it-all...sorry if im not a genius on carbon fiber and fiberglass....i got better things to do


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ladiesman8527 said:


> Fuck You, how bout that? all i did was ask for help...you didnt have to bother and answer it....sounds like youre the only one here getting mad....i asked a question....fuckin know-it-all...sorry if im not a genius on carbon fiber and fiberglass....i got better things to do


Calm your ass down. Your looking to get banned then you won't get help from anyone (here are least). We aren't here for everyone's whim. Be patient and look yourself and I'm sure SOMEONE will find the damn thing. 

Why won't you get carbon fiber? It's all the came stuff applied the same way. Besides in it's raw form it has a weive in it and a tad bit stronger. Go for the carbon fiber.


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

i'm an 18 year old kid and i cant afford a $350 spoiler....besides i already bought a spec k style spoiler in FIBERGLASS for $100 less


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Good at least you got something you like I assume


----------

